# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  من يوميات هارت بيرفيوم وعائلتها

## احساس المطر

للعيد بعد رمضان فرحة عظيمة خصوصا ان الصيام عبادة يشارك بها الجميع، وكما قال الرسول الكرم للصائم فرحتان ؛ فرحة عند إفطاره، وفرحة عند لقاء ربّه 
أما فرحة الإفطار فتبدأ عند تناول أول كأس ماء بارد صبيحة العيد مع حبة تمر وهي سنه عن النبي الكريم.
ورغم أنني لم أتمكن من زيارة المسجد القريب منا في رمضان إلا مرة واحد بسبب الأطفال، ولكني كنت اعرف ان صلاة العيد لا بد من حضورها، خصوصا ان شيخ المسجد قد نبه إلى ضرورة إحضار الأطفال حيث سيقوم المسجد بتوزيع هدايا العيد عليهم، وهو ما يزيد فرحة العيد لديهم ويجعلهم يحسون بمعنى العيد وارتباطه بالدين والعبادة. 
ايقضنا الأطفال بعد صلاة الفجر ، وبالطبع أول سؤال: ماما إجا العيد..؟؟ بابا وين العيد؟؟؟ 
نعم جاء العيد ورح نروح عليه عشان يعطينا هدايا... 
لم تسعهم الأرض فرحا وطلبوا لبس الملابس الجديدة، ولكني لم أشأ ان تتسخ مبكرا فأجلتها إلى ما بعد الإفطار والصلاة. 
وعلى صيحات: الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
خرجنا انا وزوجي والأولاد الثلاثة ومعنا الشغالة (لين) وهي فلبينيه مسلمة إلى المسجد. 
وشارك الأولاد وأبوهم بالتكبير لحين وصولنا إلى المسجد في أجواء روحانية جميلة، وأجواء طقسية أجمل، حيث الغيوم تغطي السماء، والأرض تلمع بسبب زخات المطر الخفيفة. 
 وهناك أخذ زوجي عدول، وبقيت معي البقية 
قمنا إلى الصلاة وسمعنا خطبة العيد وخرجنا  
والحمد لله الآن رينو سعيدة جدا، فها هم يوزعون هدايا العيد... 
أخذت لها واحد ولحمودة واحدة آخرى... 
وعندما خرجنا وجدت عدول يحمل هديته بيده وهو في غاية السرور. 
وصلنا البيت على وقع زخات المطر اللذيذة  
وبدأت الاستعدادات للسفر إلى اربد حيث يقيم أهل زوجي 
كانت الطريق هادئة وجميلة والجو برااااد والغيوم تغطي السماء 
وبعد وصولنا إلى مدينة اربد لفت انتباهنا ساحة كبيرة جدا اجتمع فيها أولاد كثر يلعبون من خلال الركوب على الخيل والحمير .. كل حسب مادياته.. ههههه 
صورة لساحة الخيول:
 
خيال صغير:
 
نزلنا ليشاهد الاولاد المنظر، ولكن هيهات هيهات ان يشاركوا، فعدول جبان إلى ابعد حد...ورينو نعومه إلى ابعد حد، أما حمادة فهو ما زال نعسان ويريد ان يكمل النومة.
 
الحمير صار لها عز بالعيد:
 
وصلنا حيث يسكن أهل زوجي الكرام، واستقبلونا بفرحة العيد، وجلسنا وأكلنا "أقراص العيد" وهي عبارة عن خبز بطحين القمح يضاف إليه: زيت الزيتون والحبة السوداء (القزحة). وهو لذيذ جدا خصوصا مع الشاي، كما تناولنا كعك العيد الذي صنعته حماتي الغالية إلى جانب القهوة والشوكولاته وهذه هي ضيافة العيد في اغلب البيوت الأردنية. 
صورة لضيافة العيد: أقراص العيد، كعك العيد، القهوة العربية والشوكولاته
 
بعدها استعدينا لزيارة بعض الأقارب 
صورة اثناء المشي بالسيارة:
 
وفي الطريق شجرة الضحضاح وهي شجرة معمرة ومعروفة في البلدة. 
صورة الشجرة من بعيد:
 
صورة لإحدى بركات العيد، حاج كبير من العائلة نزلنا للسلام عليه عندما صادفناه مارا في الشارع ذاهبا إلى المسجد
 
رجعنا إلى البيت وتناولنا طعام الغداء ومساءا رجعنا إلى عمان، حيث يزورني أهلي الأعزاء. 
أهم شيء في العيد هو العيديات، حيث يجمع الأولاد في شنطهم وجيوبهم مبالغ جيدة... عادة ما يشترون بها الألعاب او يذهبون بها إلى الملاهي، كما أن النساء يجمعن مبالغ حسب وضع الاهل المادي حيث يقدم لها الاب والاخوة والاخوال والاعمام العيديات لأن في هذا صلة ارحام، وهذا شيء معروف في غالبية الدول العربية تقريبا...  
وهكذا انتهى اليوم الأول. 
في اليوم الثاني استكمال لتبادل زيارات العيد، وفرحة خاصة عند اجتماع الاطفال 
وغداء في مطعم طواحين الهوا – على دوار الواحة
 
كان المطعم مزدحما جدا، وكأن الناس يريدون تعويض كل جوع رمضان، حتى ان الريسبشن وضعونا على قائمة الانتظار لحين فراغ طاولة 
 
خرجنا مع المغيب والمطعم ما زال مزدحما بالجياااااع
 



في ثالث أيام العيد ها نحن قد تحررنا من الواجبات والالتزامات الاجتماعية التي يفرضها العيد من صلة للأرحام وزيارة الأقارب والأهل والأصحاب. 
استيقضنا باكرا، وتناولنا الافطار... 
وهكذا وبدون مقدمات ولا ترتيبات قررنا الذهاب خارج عمان 
ولكن إلى أين سنذهب؟؟؟ 
اقترح زوجي: ما رأيك بزيارة الرمثا...؟؟؟ 
الرمثا؟!! وماذا يوجد في هذه المدينة، التي غالبا ما نتخطاها في طريقنا من عمان إلى اربد ونمر من جانبها دون ان نفكر في الدخول..فكل ما اعرفه ان أحد جارات أهلي قبل الزواج كانت من الرمثا، واعرف أيضا أنها مدينة حدودية مع سوريا، واسعار البضائع فيها ارخص بكثير من بقية المدن الأردنية... 
لنذهب ونعرف ونكتشف بانفسنا!!! 
وهكذا قررنا سبر أغوار هذه المدينة واكتشاف ما بها  
انطلقنا على بركة الله، على طريق عمان جرش اربد 
وعندما مررنا من جانب سيل جرش وشاهدنا مجموعة من السياح الأجانب ينزلون هناك، قلنا ولم لا ننزل ونشاهد ما يشاهده هؤلاء.... 
علمنا ان هذا السيل المتدفق طوال العام يتفرع من نهر اليرموك ويصب في سد الملك طلال، وعلى ضفافه يوجد العديد من المزارع والمشاتل الزراعية ومنها مشتل فيصل المعروف في مدينة جرش. 
نزلنا باتجاهه:
 
صور للسيل 
 
والمشتل القريب منه.
 
سواح غربيين
 
استمرينا في السير 
 
 
إلى ان وصلنا إلى منعطف اربد، ولكن تركناه متقدمين نحو مدينة الرمثا، التي استقبلتنا أولا جامعتها العريقة: جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا، 
 
 
ثم مستشفى الملك المؤسس عبد الله الجامعي
 
ثم صوامع القمح
 
ثم اطلت علينا أولى معالم مدينة الرمثا
 
وما أجملها من طلة، أراض زراعية واسعة وممتده وبيوت جميلة جدا على جوانب الطرق، لم اكن اتوقع بتاتا ان تكون الرمثا بهذا الجمال...
 
صور للبيوت على جوانب الطرق:
 
توقفنا للتزود بالبنزين
 
رغم التخفيضات الأخيرة ما زال سعر البنزين مرتفع
 
والى الجانب المقابل كان هناك مول قيد الانشاء "مول سعيد"... هناك مول آخر في الرمثا لكنه ليس تحت الانشاء ... استعدوا لرؤيته في السرد اللاحق... لا يفوتكم..
 
وعلى جوانب الطريق هناك ايضا مطاعم مختلفة المستويات، ولكن بعد أن مررنا من جانب هذا المتنزه، ومطعم وادي العيون... حطيت عيني عليه من اجل الغداء... 
 
رأينا آرمة بنية مكتوب عليها الشلالة ، وآرمة أخرى مكتوب عليها "صرح الشهيد"، وعادة الآرمات البنية تدل على المواقع السياحية... فقررنا الذهاب إلى الشلالة...
 
هيا بنا إلى الشلالة... 
أثناء المرور... صورة لطائرة حربية قديمة 
 
دخلنا المدينة، فأصبحت معالم المدينة تتضح شيئا فشيئا، 
 
فها هن نساء الرمثا يرتدين الزي الشعبي الرمثاوي الجميل، وخصوصا العرجة الملونة.... 
وها هي السهول المنبسطة واشجار الزيتون التي غسلتها حبات المطر واستعدت للقطاف. 
بيوت قديمة 
 

لزوم العيد:
 
سألنا عن الشلالة، وضعنا قليلا ثم سألنا مرة ثانية وثالثة، والناس سعداء جدا في التوقف من اجل ان يدلونا على المكان.. وكان آخر هؤلاء، شاب رمثاوي ... وبالمناسبة يمتاز اهل الرمثا بالجمال... 
وهذه صورة آخر شاب صغير دلنا على الطريق إلى الشلالة وهو سعيد بطلبي السماح بالتقاط صوره له 
 

مشينا حسب الدلالة ووصلنا إلى هذا المول الذي تزودنا منه بحاجياتنا من الماء والعصير ولزوم تسكيت الاطفال وارضاؤهم... 
كم هو جميل هذا المول، واسمه فني ويصلح اسم لمسلسل اردني... مول أم الكروم...
 
مناظر يقابل ام الكروم مول ...
 
طبعا للاسف الطريق تخلو من الاشارات التي تدل على الشلالة، والبركة بالناس الطيبين. 
وها نحن على مشارف موقع الشلالة
 
صورة للموقع من بعيد
 
صورة اقرب
 
هذه المنطقة عبارة عن جبل تنبع منه المياه النقية الصافية الصالحة للشرب، والتي تسير في مغارة عبر الجبال، وتصب في مصب خاص بها يبلغ عمقه مترين، ثم تستخدم لقاية المزارع المحيطة... 
صورة المغارة التي يخرج منها الماء:
 
 
ماء رقراق صافي وبارد
 
وعلمنا ان هذا الموقع لا يتبع لوزارة السياحة او أي جهة حكومية وانما هو موقع مملوك لأحد العائلات هناك، ولكنهم يسمحون للناس بالقدوم والتنزه والسباحة في الماء، و شراء ما تنتجه مزرعتهم من محاصيل، حيث يكثر فيها شجار التين على وجه الخصوص وغيرها من المزروعات الأخرى.
 
صور لشجر التين
 
وثماره
 
صوره لليقطين المزروع بالارض.
 
وقد حاولت وزارة السياحة استملاك المنطقة ولكن أصحاب الأرض يرفضون بيعها... 

صورة للمغارة من الداخل 
الأولاد سعيدين جدا، وانا محبطة لان ملابسهم اتسخت بفعل اختلاط الماء مع التراب 
ولكن حمودي في قمة السعادة وهذا ا يهم..
 
أما عدول فقد بدت عيناه تلمعان من الانبساط 
 
حاولنا الدخول بتشجيع من أحد الأولاد الذي يقول ان الشلالة لجده، وهو يعرف المغارة جيدا ودخلها مئات المرات، ولكننا لا نملك مصباحا يضيء لنا الطريق فاكتفينا بالدخول بضع امتار ثم الخروج...شاكرين للولد الصغير مبادرته الكريمه والبطولية...
 
مصب الماء:
 
 
شباب صغار مبسوطين
 
جلسنا قليلا، ثم سمح لها أصحاب المزرعة بقطف ثمار التين مجانا، طبعا لم ناخذ كميات تجاريه ولكننا تذوقنا الثمار الطيبة. 
شكرنا اصحاب المزرعة وغادرنا باتجاه السوق... 

تسوقنا من الملابس والخضار والفواكه جاجتنا 
وهذه صورة للباس المرأة الرمثاوية، في احدى المحلات
 
صورة عامة للسوق
[IMG][/IMG] 
الخضار والفواكة معروضة بطريقة مغرية
 

الآن نحن مرهقين وجوعااااانين  
هيا بنا إلى أقرب مطعم: 
ما رأيك بهذا؟؟

لا لا... اكيد في احسن منه؟ 
طيب هذا وهذا وهذا 
وانا جوابي لا لا لا 
اكيد رح نلاقي احسن منه (طبعا عيني على المطعم اياه، مجمع رويال السياحي) 
وصلنا المطعم الذي كنت اريد ان ادخله، 
 
ولكن ..... 
المفاجأة  
والاحباط 
طل علينا صاحب المتنزه والمطعم، وبكل برودة اعصاب: معلش مسكرين للصيانة والعمال مغادرين.. 
يا الهي ما اقساه من جواب..؟؟؟@% 
طيب شو الحل، خصوصا اننا تعدينا المنطقة الحيوية والمطاعم... 
اتجهنا إلى طريق اربد وهنا تظهر آرمة طبقة فحل، وهي منطقة ارثرية وضعت عنها تقرير
 
في الطريق جامعة جدارا للدراسات العليا
 
ورأي زوجي ان ندخل إلى احدى القرى التي تقع على جوانب الطريق، مشينا إلى ان وصلنا إلى آمة تشير إلى قرية بليلا، طبعا بليلا هي اسم شعبي للحمص المسلوق، فقلت في نفسي جاء الفرج بليلا ولا البلاش... :* ثم لا أدري لماذا تركنا مدخل القرية ظنا منا ان هناك مدخل آخر، وتجاوزنا بليلا خطاً، ثم شاهدنا آرمة جديدة مكتوب عليها كفر خل... 
كفر خل!!! اكيد فيها اكل عشان في بأسمها خل..."@ 
وها نحن في الطريق إلى كفر خل: 
مناظر في غاية الروعة
 
بساتين جميلة... أما هذه السناسل فلا أدري لماذا احب تأملها خصوصا في القرى
 
يوجد في كفر خل أكثر من محل انترنت كافية.. واو مؤشر جيد
 
الله على بيوت الأجداد
 
أولاد يلعبون الطماية
 
نصب تذكاري لاحد شهداء المنطقة 
 
باص معيّد ما في شغل
 
وأهم ما في القرية برأيي هذا المسجد... مسجد كفر خل الكبير الذي انشأ على انقاض مسجد اسلامي قديم يعود إلى العام 1357هـ... ما شاء الله 
 
يوجد في القرية مطعم حمص وفلافل، ومخبز وسوبرماركت... 
ونحن جوعانين كتيييييييير 
اشترى زوجي الخبر الطازج، والحمص والفلافل والبندورة والخيار والجبنة... 
وقال رح ناكل زي العمّال، وكل هذا بسبب الطمع...قال مطعم وادي العيون قال... ههههه "* 
والله كان الطعام من اشهى ما يكون... خصوصا ان ملابس الاطفال متسخة اصلا والجلوس كان على الارض وبدون مفرش، فعلا تحس انك مش حاسب حساب شيء... المهم ان نأكل بالصحة والعافية... 
جلسنا تحت هذه الشجرات الجميلات... وتناولنا طعامنا الشهي إلى ابعد حد#$
 
وانطلقنا باتجاه عمان
وفي الطريق الكثير من السيارات التي تصطف على جوانب الطريق لتبيع الرمان
اشترينا منهم
 
ووصلنا عمان قبيل المغيب... 
طبعا الاولاد منهكين، لكن الشاور ماااااا عنّه.... استحم الاطفال وناموا يحلمون بهذه الرحلة اللطيفة... 
ملاحظة: بعد عودتي الى البيت والبحث في الانترنت وجدت ان هناك مناطق اخرى تستحق الزيارة في مدينة الرمثا، مثل صرح الشهيد، 
ويمكن مشاهدة صورة من خلال الرابط التالي:
http://www.ramthacity.gov.jo/rth7.html 
ويمكن الاستزاده بقية الأماكن من خلال موقع بلدية الرمثا في الرابط التالي:
http://www.ramthacity.gov.jo/rth6.html 
أعتذر منكم على الاطالة
وأتمنى ان ينال الموضوع رضاكم واعجابكم 
مع أطيب العطر 
أختكم هارت بيرفيوم

----------


## عُبادة

ما أحلى ترابك يا اربد :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## روان

بجد من اجمل المواضيع في المنتدى شكراااااااااا حلا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يسلموا اديكي موضوع حلو

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*يسلمووو كثييير موضوع رائع*

----------


## دموع الورد

حلو :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## حسان القضاة

موضوع رائع ...F5

----------

